# kitten making little squeaky noises while asleep?



## tmerc22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi! My new kitten has been racing round like a loon and crawling round and round my neck, he's finally flopped knackered and is sleeping but he's making little squeaky noises. Not high pitched but faint little squeaks. He looks quite relaxed. Is this normal for kittens, Could he be dreaming?


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

Don't worry. There like kids taking everything in then re running it while there asleep. Bit like dogs whimper and "chase" when there asleep. Bless lol


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

One of mine makes little squeaks when she's asleep - she's just dreaming and it's very sweet :001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

All normal, dreaming.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Liddy does it all the time! nothing to worry about!


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

your lucky, our 3 loony lumps snore


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Amin said:


> your lucky, our 3 loony lumps snore


Ive got a snorer too! Its surprising how loud such little cats can get!


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

Awwwww so cute xxxx loves his mumma already xx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Sophiebee said:


> Ive got a snorer too! Its surprising how loud such little cats can get!


ditto.Pretty little girl who snores like a 30 stone trucker...


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

All normal, he's dreaming!

Rupert squeaks and gets twitchy paws in his sleep. He also snores sometimes too but very gently so I find it cute


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Aww Inca does this in her sleep and he little paws twitch too, it's so cute! 

I am always amazed at how loudly a cat can snore too, I used to have a dainty little oriental who you could hear snoring from the other side of the house


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2014)

I was really worried when we got our Burmese as a kitten because he made the most horrendous noise when he slept. I honestly thought he had some breathing difficulty or something wrong with his heart.

He still does it now and he's nearly 15 lol so I'm sure your kitty is absolutely fine.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Annelis is a snorer too :laugh: She was really going for it at 4am this morning, I recorded it but there's so much white noise  Orphelia makes little trilling sounds, I bet little Dexter's sleepy noises are adorable :001_wub:


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Huck's a snorer as well!!! I've actually told my husband to "stop snoring" in the night and he's replied with "it's not me it's the cat!!!!" and sure enough Huck is rocking!!!


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Isla squeaks while sleeping whereas Skye snores loud enough to wake the dead 

It's so cute when their noses crinkle and paws and tails twitch.


----------

